# Been busy in the shop.



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 21, 2016)

Here are some pics of what I have completed in the last few days besides the three other Oak Root Burl whistles. I changed my design a little, this way you can hold the whistle in your lips without using your hands pretty simple really, Also finish 3 Grunt calls for a customer last night or should I say early this morning, who I sold a call to last week and he contacted me last night and wanted another one out of the same wood, So I did up three to see which one he preferred. (Was a late night last night and early morning getting the grunt calls done and work on whistles, still need finish up the polishing on them. Also worked on this turkey tube call and cut and drilled blanks for more Wood Duck Whistles, Pintail Whistles, and more Turkey Tubes. 

The Grunt Calls are all figured Pecan, the Whistles are from left to right, Spalted Pecan, Curly Ash, Texas Ebony, Mesquite, Oak Root Burl, Oak Root Burl, Oak Root Burl, Huisache, Black Walnut, Texas Mountain Laurel, and Mesquite. The tube call is wormy figured Black Walnut with stippling. Hope you enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice calls, you have been busy


----------



## Ray D (Dec 21, 2016)

Very nice. That figured pecan is cool.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks Ray and Mike, between the Figured Pecan had some great Spalt, plus it is end grain from some call stands I was working on. Have a few more small blanks of that, maybe a pen planks another Pintail Whistle and a Wood Duck Whistle, but will have to Stabilize them before I turn anymore of it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2016)

Nice....real nice.....


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks Ripjack, now I need to refinish some of them, found my Micro mesh lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 23, 2016)

Nice calls Jim. I find the Mt Laurel to be some interesting turning wood


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 23, 2016)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Thanks Ripjack, now I need to refinish some of them, found my Micro mesh lol



Amazon has micro mesh pads for $17...

Link


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 23, 2016)

It is JR Parks I like it a lot, just wish I had more of it, but have only found a few pieces that have been able to turn, Most have been riddled with checks or just not big enough.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 23, 2016)

Kewl thanks, good info cause I do not know where the nearest wood crafters is in NC

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 23, 2016)

Wow! You covered the full spectrum of Texas woods! Marvelous job! Fantastic array! Chuck


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 23, 2016)

Im sure there are a few I have not hit yet Nature Man, But at the moment I do live in Texas and have for about 5 or 6 years, There is some really good hardwoods here . A lot can be picked up for free if you want to do the work break it down and then dry it. I am going to miss that. I truly like to work with mesquite, Huisache and Texas Buckeye and absolutely love Texas Ebony(But have not found any Texas Ebony wood for free. Nevertheless when I left Kansas to come here I missed a great opportunity on loads of Osage Orange, but you can only move so much wood across the country. I am finding that out on my move to North Carolina.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 1, 2017)

Good looking calls you have been busy.


----------



## misfire (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice work, love those whistles. Never seen Texas buckeye


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Jan 4, 2017)

Misfire, it looks a lot like regular buckeye, but in Texas they take ownership of all different type of woods, lol like Texas Ash, Texas Mesquite. I have noticed that this Texas Buckeye has a lot of burls on them. Been eyeing a tree in the projects in San Antonio that is nothing but burls all the way up. One day I will have to stop and ask if they want it cut down, They have butchered all the limbs off it already and its just a 20 ft pole left standing. But have been Leary about stopping in that neighborhood. Also the wood is so soft it has to be stabilized.


----------



## misfire (Jan 4, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Misfire, it looks a lot like regular buckeye, but in Texas they take ownership of all different type of woods, lol like Texas Ash, Texas Mesquite. I have noticed that this Texas Buckeye has a lot of burls on them. Been eyeing a tree in the projects in San Antonio that is nothing but burls all the way up. One day I will have to stop and ask if they want it cut down, They have butchered all the limbs off it already and its just a 20 ft pole left standing. But have been Leary about stopping in that neighborhood. Also the wood is so soft it has to be stabilized.



Borrow your friend's truck and run over that tree. If its that bad a part of town, cops wont get there for an hour and everyone else will just think your drunk like them anyhow


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Jan 4, 2017)

True but it is behind a fence. I cant hurt my truck My wife would kill me.


----------

